# ID Help?



## thelonehipster (Jan 27, 2014)

Was wondering if anybody could help me identify this species I managed to snap a good picture of today in Katoomba NSW. Lived here for many years and only in the last few have I seen these guys


Best photo I've been able to get the numerous times I've spotted these guys. When they want to run they're very quick


----------



## Ramsayi (Jan 28, 2014)

Rankinia diemensis


----------

